# A visit to Hong Kong



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

35,000 ft above Arctic Circle! 









Talk about comfort! This is where I live during my stay at Hong Kong, a 700sq ft ish condo!









Compact kitchen! 









Daily visit to GTAA 









The view I looked out from the balcony, it's doesn't look like Hong Kong, doesn't it?









During my stay, I also went to China

My Ancestor's village


















A large beautiful pond! 









I hope you guys enjoyed the pictures and more will be upload shortly!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

where in China is that village? the pond is quite beautiful, it's so rare to see so many trees in China. Usually it's all farmlands.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

solarz said:


> where in China is that village? the pond is quite beautiful, it's so rare to see so many trees in China. Usually it's all farmlands.


a hidden village in Kaiping, China

I found it! it's in the middle of a patch of land! xD


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

wow.... If I ever get the chance I would love to see hong kong...

LOL @ the kitchen.. Wow. I used to think mine was small.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

No pics of the fish stores and the fishes & the bird mart ?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

lol...I did something similar in the mid 80's.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

totally waiting for pics of the fish stores


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey, I swear that could be my old apartment (in Toronto)!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Part 1 of Ocean Park visit

a wild ride









a glowing egg (marine exhibition dome)









stingrays


















leafy sea dragon









purple sea dragon (moved too much, couldn't get a clear shot)


















giant spider crab


















squids









marine dome and tank


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

quality living, thats a nice kitchen by hk standards!


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

ninjaturtle said:


> quality living, thats a nice kitchen by hk standards!


LOL!! at least it is clean!!


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

That condo is insane for HK, did you rent it? Every time I go I stay with family and that's far from comfortable...


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

splur said:


> That condo is insane for HK, did you rent it? Every time I go I stay with family and that's far from comfortable...


yeah, $18000 a month > $2250 cdn > around $75 a day

cheaper than hotel



or you can purchase similar condo around the area @ around $450,000+ cdn


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Part 2 @ Ocean Park

Main display tank









Panda! An An! 









Red Panda









Goldfish lantern


















Apple size pearl scale goldfish









Flower deco sturgeon









Chinese Giant Sturgeon


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

nice, anything for 18K a month in hong kong is comfortable

consider a new university graduate who is barely making 10,000K a month.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I agree, 700 square feet is a comfortable flat. Usually a family of 4 lives on a 500 square feet flat. Personal space does not exist. I love the place and would visit it as often if I can, but I'll never get used to living there.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

Actually yes, much cheaper than a hotel, even here. Anyone else contemplating realestate investment over there? Time share?



bigfishy said:


> yeah, $18000 a month > $2250 cdn > around $75 a day
> 
> cheaper than hotel
> 
> ...


----------

